# Ideas to improve filtration on HOB filter



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

I was wondering if any of you have done anything to make the HOB filter perform better. Mine consists of a penguin 350 dual bio wheel with gravel in the baskets to house the BB. The filters that slide down in place i modified by ripping 2 old ones apart and discarding the carbon and cotton so i just have the flat plastic grate. I use polyfil (2 layers) and layer it on the grates and that is the mechanical filtration only. Im starting to think it may not be enough. The bio wheels are still in palce and looking at the tank the water is as close t ocrystal clear as one can get. When i clean the tank weekly i either clean the polyfil in the used tank water or replace. The polyfil has the normal plant debris and junk but is of a brown color and kinda like a ****. Now i and pretty well planted and fert daily. There are 10 fish in the 29 gallon that consists of no more that 1.5 inches max. 

So now after my ramble im wondering what i can add, delete, modify, or change to make filtration better. As i said the water is clear to look at but seeing the filter that dirty makes me thinki could improve what i have. 

PS.. i dose with iron, potassium, excel, trace, flourish comp, nitrogen. Would the iron be what is discoloring the polyfill?
Again thanks for the help...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Alot of the brown you are seeing is the bacteria colony growing on it. while it looks dirty its a very much needed thing to keep a tank cycled, as I am well you are aware of. 

As for modifications, maybe if you have room add some ceramic rings to the back of the HOB? I use sponge and canisters so I really cant be of more use.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

A good foam prefilter fit over the inlet tube works wonders as a great biological filter AND prevents small critters like shrimp or fish fry from getting sucked up.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Your filter should be getting gross looking that a sign that its doing its job, if water is clear and ammonia is being kept in check I say its just fine. I have the emperor 400 and add extra ceramic pellets to mine.


----------



## gtrider6 (Jul 7, 2012)

I use an aquaclear with a sponge, media, and filter floss. Water is mostly crystal clear, but my feeding schedule is very offent to promote optimum growth. My two firemouths and green terror have all grown an inch in about 2 months.


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

Where is the sponge located. I wanted to add some sort of mech filtration to help clean a bit more. I get a lot of dead plant leaves and poop I want to help polish the water I would say


----------



## gtrider6 (Jul 7, 2012)

I have the sponge on the bottom then the media, which is ceramic then the filter floss to polish the water.


----------

